# Western missionaries who are African-American (black) - where are you?



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello;

Perhaps this is a controversial thread. 

But the question begs to be asked, "Of Western missionaries focused on foreign lands, where are all the blacks?" African-Americans are very under-represented proportionately in foreign missions.

Is this due to racism in the US? Is this due to an urban US focus (i.e. missions-minded blacks serving their own communities in US cities)? Is it due to abiding sins on the black churches in the US?

Is this a problem just for blacks or also for all Western ethnic minorities? I know several Latin and Asian, or mixed-Asian missionaries, but hardly any US blacks. In fact, the only black missionary I ever met on US soil was a Islamic imam from Sudan who ws a Muslim missionary to St. Louis.

Why?

What do US churches do? What do our own churches do? 

Anyone know any black missionaries, any groups that have a large percentage of their missionaries being black or minority? Any advice on how to enable, empower, help black reformed churches getmore missions-minded?

P.s. I am supported by one black calvinistic church. All my other churches are mostly pasty, lower to midle class suburban or rural whites.



p.s.s. here's some web resources about some of the African-American efforts in the past: 

African American Church Intercultural Missions

Black history month: Christian missionaries

Disciples Home Missions Leaders: black ministries

-----Added 1/1/2009 at 08:47:05 EST-----

One possible solution, but I don't know is this: 

Most blacks went Methodist, and Methodism went liberal and their missions zeal died...therefore black zeal died. 

Therefore, as more blacks become reformed we should see a sky-rocketing statistical increase this decade and next, right?

-----Added 1/11/2009 at 01:52:17 EST-----

80 views but no comments?


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 11, 2009)

What are you calling under-represented?? if the ratio is close to the ratio of the white to black population, and in particular the ratio of black to white Christians, it would not be under-represented, right?? or are you saying that even based on the racial ratios, it is still under-represented? i ask since i have no idea what the numbers are.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, in total numbers and also proportionately, blacks are under-represented in US mission organization overseas.


----------



## Jan Ziska (Jan 11, 2009)

Could it have something to do with the relative wealth of the black congregations?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2009)

I have no idea, I am wondering why. My theories are that (1) a history of racism might make them leary, (2) black churches have fallen disproportionately into health and wealth error, which kills missions, or (3) they serve in US urban settings and not overseas. 

I am trying to sort through my hypotheses and gather facts without making anyone mad. I don't think much has been written on this.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 11, 2009)

I've asked a good friend of mine, a conservative black baptist pastor, this very question. His opinion is that the American black culture has so focussed upon the plight(s) of American blacks that it has become the emphasis.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 11, 2009)

pergy, 

I read it but I do not fit into the category--Western missionaries who are African-American (black) - where are you? So it's difficult for me to give an answer.

I don't know that it's they went to the Methodist churches, I know many who are Baptist, I don't know how reformed they are, but I think the thing to do would be to ask them personally.

First Baptist Church of Mandarin

African American Ministries*-*Jacksonville Baptist Association

Ebenezer Baptist Church - Welcome to Ebenezer Baptist Church

Florida Baptist Convention

Ervin McWilson first African American DOM in Florida

Here are some PCA Links as well..

MNA: African American Ministries

http://www.pca-mna.org/africanamerican/documents/AAWebDirectory.pdf


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 12, 2009)

BJClark said:


> pergy,
> 
> I read it but I do not fit into the category--Western missionaries who are African-American (black) - where are you? So it's difficult for me to give an answer.
> 
> ...



Thanks, good links.

How do I approach this? Do you believe that this is a sensitive issue?

-----Added 1/12/2009 at 12:34:43 EST-----

Wanted: black missionaries, but how?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 12, 2009)

Pergamum;




> Thanks, good links.
> 
> How do I approach this? Do you believe that this is a sensitive issue?



I would just contact them and ask what you've asked here, and ask if they have any Missionaries who may be willing to go into the field..or if you could send information to them on what your doing..and if they would like to partner with you..and who knows, it may open doors to get more help for you..or get them thinking of things they may not have considered..

As far as it being sensitive, I don't think so..if God is calling someone in their congregations to go...they won't know unless it's brought up and they start praying about it..


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 16, 2009)

I just received this email from a missionary named Doug Nichols with Action International. He sends out emails almost everyday about various missions subjects. Any, I thought today's was rather interesting and reminded me of this thread. It lists some African American missionaries from the past. Enjoy!




> From: Doug Nichols, Founder and International Director Emeritus (ca)
> Sent: 1/16/08
> Re: Martin Luther King’s Birthday
> 
> ...


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 16, 2009)

I left a Black non-denomination/Baptist Church in July of last year. There were quite a bit of missionaries we sponsored who were all Black. All were in countries serving with people of African descent. 


I would say more African-Americans are Baptist than Methodist. Not sure what difference that makes. From my experience there is not much talk about missionary work. The argument seems to be that there are enough issues that African-American's face in the US so why go into the unknown; better the devil you know.

The issue I have and have experienced in my short stint in the PCA is the incessant suggestion that it is assumed I am African-American, which I'm not, that I should look into church planting. I am given the song & dance about going into the inner-city and planting a church which, by the grace of God, will attract African-Americans and Latinos. Missions outside of the US are not mentioned. Nothing else is mentioned except church planting in the inner-city. 

You know where else African-Americans are underrepresented? Academia. I would opine that the focus should be on proper theology and then wherever their gifts take them. In the African-American church answering "the call" is becoming a preeecha. Efforts are changing at schools like Howard and Virginia Union are advising more students to go into academia and not just the pulpit. One of the problems however is the liberal theology which would make Arminius shudder.

Venturing  .....
Efforts into Miami by the PCA have not been too successful. Part of the prolem is Latinos are no different than any other group. Once we get money we prefer to pay someone to evangelize or do missions. However placing a Mexican to plant a church in the heart of Little Havana (Calle Ocho) is ridiculous.


----------

